# Boston Whaler Rebuild



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Today we start to Rebuild this 1975 Boston Whaler Outrage 21 â€œbanana boatâ€, Just thought you guy's and gal's would like to see the pictures of the process of us regelcoating this boat from the bottom up and giving this whaler a second chance, 1st we will be flipping the boat over and removing all of the paint and bondo that was applied on the bottom of the hull and begin our repairs with Fiberglass and Gelcoat ......... Wish us luck!!! :texasflag


----------



## acassidy (Jun 25, 2004)

*Sweat*

Sweat boat would really like to see how you are prepping it for the gelcoat and see how you are applying it.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

Looking forward to following the progress.


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Got the Boat Flipped and made a cart so we can move it around, Next step is sanding off all the paint and bondo


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

sweet...subscribed


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Great project, and when you're done, you'll have something unique and a real head turner.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Going to enjoy watching this develope. Love the banana boat whalers.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Step by Step. Thanks. I always wanted to know how this was done.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

George is the man!! Going to be fun to watch this George...thanks for sharing!!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

dolch said:


> Going to enjoy watching this develope. Love the banana boat whalers.


Yes, and just whalers in general.


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

More Pics For y'all to see ..... 1st picture had a little bit of wet foam so we dug it out ''thank God it was just a little bit that was bad '' filled it back in and glassed and shaped it out!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

What's your turnaround time?


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

That Robbie Guy said:


> What's your turnaround time?


Full gelcoat Jobs run anywhere from 2 weeks - 4 weeks just depends on how big a boat is and on the weather


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

I've always been fond of the old banana style outrage's. I've seen a few of them chopped and converted into lo-pros. Sweet boats. Look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

looking good,

is this just a gelcoat and cleanup or a full blown remodel ?


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Full Blown Remodel Sir! We were suppose to spray it yesterday but the rain/humidity didn't allow us to, Hopefully today we will be able to spray the gelcoat


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I always like when you do these rebuilds. Your work is great! And I will say these boats are pretty cool I just saw one the other day out at the jetty.


----------



## cruss (Aug 31, 2005)

*boston whaler*

saw one years ago with a tunnel built in it and it was running the back lakes on a high tide while i was running my shallowsport.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

correct me if I'm wrong isn't the gulf coast hull the same with a tunnel? If it isn't I could see adding one to it and being alot like a gulf coast.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

good thread.


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

texasislandboy said:


> I always like when you do these rebuilds. Your work is great! And I will say these boats are pretty cool I just saw one the other day out at the jetty.


 Thanks Texasislandboy! We try our best!


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

texasislandboy said:


> correct me if I'm wrong isn't the gulf coast hull the same with a tunnel? If it isn't I could see adding one to it and being alot like a gulf coast.


... No Comment lol they are both good boats


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

We finally had a good day on Friday to spray the gelcoat and was going to begain the sanding and buffing on Saturday but decided to give the guys a day off and go fishing instead since we were chaught up with mostly everthing, So we will continue progress Monday morning :texasflag


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

wow starting to look good. whats process on gel coating the bottom? how many times you gonna spray it?


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

We usually spray about 4 layers then wet sand


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

texasislandboy said:


> correct me if I'm wrong isn't the gulf coast hull the same with a tunnel? If it isn't I could see adding one to it and being alot like a gulf coast.


Yes, common knowledge that Gilley's Marine popped the mold from a Whaler and added a tunnel.

You'd think that Whaler would've done that, but instead they have focused on bigger hulls, deeper V's, California transoms, and porta-can consoles. 

Or you can take a classic and have a fishing machine. Looking good! 
:doowapsta


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

spuds said:


> Yes, common knowledge that Gilley's Marine popped the mold from a Whaler and added a tunnel.
> 
> You'd think that Whaler would've done that, but instead they have focused on bigger hulls, deeper V's, California transoms, and porta-can consoles.
> 
> ...


Popped a mold, or bought the molds? Seems I have heard from several that they bought the old molds from BW, then modified them with the tunnel...

Either way, same basic hull.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

George when can I come by an pick her up?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> George when can I come by an pick her up?


As soon as the check clears.
Unless of course you are bringing cash.:biggrin:

Very nice restore. Beautiful so far.
Need to talk to you about my old 19' Baymaster. Might be a winter project or something better.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks nice!


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> George when can I come by an pick her up?


lol just like LouieB said as soon as the check clears but you might wanna bring the owner one also lol



LouieB said:


> As soon as the check clears.
> Unless of course you are bringing cash.:biggrin:
> 
> Very nice restore. Beautiful so far.
> Need to talk to you about my old 19' Baymaster. Might be a winter project or something better.


Thankyou.... Come on over whenever your ready!!


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

yellowskeeter said:


> Looks nice!


Thank you Yellowskeeter


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

So we decided to use the gelcoat as a prime to make sure we got every single nick and also we decided to go with a darker gelcoat .... more pictures to come soon!


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry guy's and gal's I haven't had a chance to post any updated pictures but here are the pictures of the bottom 100% Completed ....... Enjoy! and may ya'll all have a good Thanksgiving


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Looks brand new! Yall continue to impress me. Amazing work.


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

Slick and shiny, very nice


----------



## lure (Aug 15, 2005)

Awesome job George keep up the good work!


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looks brand new! Yall continue to impress me. Amazing work.





AlwaysWorkin said:


> Slick and shiny, very nice





lure said:


> Awesome job George keep up the good work!


Thanks Guys!!


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Customer Decided that he wanted more room in the front so we are cutting out the front and customizing a new lip to fit


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking great George! Can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

very nice,

shoulda left that nose on.............

casting deck, anchor locker, life jackets underneath...............


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> very nice,
> 
> shoulda left that nose on.............
> 
> casting deck, anchor locker, life jackets underneath...............


Not to mention the loss of the weight in the front leads to a little rougher ride. My buddies did his 72 ribside like that and it rode rougher than my 73 did!!! But you do gain alot of room up there by removing that cap!!!


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

yellowskeeter said:


> Looking great George! Can't wait to see the finished product!!


Thanks YellowSkeeter ...... will post more pic's later on



CoastalOutfitters said:


> very nice,
> 
> shoulda left that nose on.............
> 
> casting deck, anchor locker, life jackets underneath...............





whalerguy28 said:


> Not to mention the loss of the weight in the front leads to a little rougher ride. My buddies did his 72 ribside like that and it rode rougher than my 73 did!!! But you do gain alot of room up there by removing that cap!!!


what my customer really wanted was more room but I would have liked to make it a front deck but ether way it should come out nice


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Beautiful work, gotta love that smirk.

Question: so when I see low profile conversions of the 70's Outrages do they just cut a few inches off the cap and then glass over it? Seems like that would be a huge amount of work. Always wondered.


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

Are you going to cover up the two steps up front or leave them open?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

factory version

http://moreboats.com/boats/boston-whaler/19-6-outrage-low-profile/5177

guy down the road has an original as well..............garage kept...............


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

The link coastal outfitter has posted is to a 19ft low profile. This is a 22ft outrage. To make a 19ft a lo pro essentially all you have to do is remove the cap. A 22ft outrage doesn't have any freeboard on the rear deck and waves will just wash over the deck so you don't really see any 22ft low pros. But i did see one on an old advertisement when I was researching them. It looked interesting


----------



## kohrfam (Dec 3, 2013)

You are inspiring. I finished a rehab on a 13 last spring...I think I found my next project. You have a line on any other 21 outrages?

email me if you do: [email protected]

Are you spraying the interior or gel coating? I used a rubberized non skid coating from Colorado that I'm happy with on the 13 whaler.


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

Any update? I was eager to see how it turned out, I have one that needs some work.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

thats a 21' outrage, not 22'...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Have any final or updated pics... Love to see them.


----------



## Tarponator (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for the inquires with the holidays and being under the weather
We r alittle schedule but pics coming soon. Gas tank should be done n few days and we will get back to it! George and the crew have been working 
So hard to make this build perfect! I'm so amazed on the craftsmanship 
And attention to detail they have had w me to make this whaler rebuild a reality!!


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

Any new updated pics?


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

sorry i have'nt had time to download the pictures to my computer but i will do it later today


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Where they at George?


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Where they at George?


Coming Right Up!


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry it took me a while to post the pictures


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

:bounce:


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Looks **** good!!


----------



## Mr. Mullet (Nov 23, 2011)

Really cool boat. Fun watching them come together. Thanks for taking the time to share!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

sweet!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

I just came across this thread. Man that looks great. Beautiful work. I have a '77 model 17' Newport I wished looked that good. Thanks for showing the progress.


----------



## Tiki Outrage (Jun 10, 2011)

*Trolling motor bracket*

I have a brand new trolling motor bracket made for the banana boats 200.00 if your interested


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks For all the Comments Guys this was a fun whaler to work on hope we get another one soon ...... New Rubrail installed and now its on its way to Evans Marine For the Motor :walkingsm


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Really nice job...Awesome work on one of my favorite hulls.


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Done, I will post some photos later today! By the way George you out did yourself on this one!


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Brian!!


----------

